# Teaching out of my home



## Deflecting_the_Storm

I have a huge two door garage and thought about teaching there privately for awhile until I get some money to get a place at a local rec center. Its for adults only, Combative tactics, no gi training. What does everyone think? Is it a good idea?


----------



## shesulsa

My ex-husband used to do it.  Just make sure you have all your legal bases covered - like having students sign a release.  Pay the money to get advice from an attorney and have a formal release drawn up.

 Make sure you cushion your floor well and are mindful of lower back issues arising from working out on a cement floor base.  Limit your class size.

 If you rent, you need to clear this with the owner of the property - well, in either case, whether you rent or own, you really should see an attorney to protect you and the owner of the property against damages and liability.

 Good luck!


----------



## Flatlander

Deflecting_the_Storm said:
			
		

> I have a huge two door garage and thought about teaching there privately for awhile until I get some money to get a place at a local rec center. Its for adults only, Combative tactics, no gi training. What does everyone think? Is it a good idea?


It works well - this is the way my instructor taught privates, or a very small group, for a time.  I've trained extensively in a garage.  It's great because there's little to no overhead.  Where I live, it gets pretty cold in the autumn and winter, so it wouldn't be practical at those times.  If the weather issue would affect you as well, then you'll want to be sure to have a backup plan for when it does get cold and you need to move.  You don't want to have to suspend the training of your students for lack of space.

Be sure to have mats, of course.  You'll probably need them when open your own place anyway.  We find that the mats tend to get quite dirty, often, so make your students sweep before class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Oak Bo

It can work very well for you when you're just starting out.

 Like those mentioned above, make sure you have release forms made out and get advice from an attorney to make sure your bases are all covered, and you should be good to go.

 Good Luck! :cheers: 
 :asian:


----------



## phlaw

Make sure you get proper insurance, signing a waiver doesn't really do much.


----------



## Adept

And of course, you'll need to make sure you have all the proper licenses. I dont know if MA instructors need to be registered where you live, since you wont be working with kids it'll probably be a non-issue. From a legal standpoint that will probably mean a strict age-limit of 16 or 18, depending on your location.

 You will also need all the relevant first aid training and facilities. Definately talk to a lawyer, and find a very good insurance company.


----------



## Miles

phlaw said:
			
		

> Make sure you get proper insurance, signing a waiver doesn't really do much.


This is really good advice since most homeowner insurance will not cover commercial activity in the home.  If your carrier will provide the coverage, it is likely at a much higher premium.

I also agree to an extent that the waiver/assumption of risk acknowledgment does not cover every potential problem.  However, it is still better than nothing especially if you indicate what type of activity the prospective student can expect to participate in.  I teach Kukki-Taekwondo-there is a lot of contact-the assumption of risk tells third-parties (read "judge/jury") that I've told the prospective student what to expect and that injuries happen unintentionally.

Good luck!

Miles


----------



## still learning

Hello, Having a business in a private home is nice to do. Teaching martial arts is a risky business and proper insurance is necessary. Check with your insurance person first on the liability. Also many subdivisons do not allow home business, especially if if is visible to passing people. 

 If all is OK go for it! Many of todays big business started in the garage, so did Bruce Lee. Are you the next one? ......Aloha


----------



## tmonis

Insurance was the big thing for me. I taught out of my Garage for a while and found myself wrapped up in lots of Red Tape with insurance and Lawyers. Not to mention my Homeowners policy shot way up. But it is a very good place to start in the beginning.  I ended up checking out some of the local gyms in the area and rented a space from them at a very low rental fee. I only had to provide my own insurance which turned out to be a whole lot cheaper being associated with the gym. We train 2 nights aweek and on Saturdays now. It has been great for us.  But please do see a Lawyer before actually doing anything in your home.


----------



## arnisandyz

Most of the previous posts hit on the import things like insurance, etc.  There are some other things to consider though. I used to teach out of my garage but only to students that have been with me for a while.  I don't want new students that I don't know coming to my home for lessons.Its up to you if you want to do it, but sometimes its unavoidable for your martial Arts life to cross into your private life. I don't want unknown people knocking on my door bothering my wife or kid looking for lessons, especially if they are not the type of student you would be teaching in the first place. Another thing is to check with your homeowners association. Be sure you tell your students where to park, sounds like a small thing but keeping your neighbors happy goes a long way.


----------



## tmonis

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Most of the previous posts hit on the import things like insurance, etc. There are some other things to consider though. I used to teach out of my garage but only to students that have been with me for a while. I don't want new students that I don't know coming to my home for lessons.Its up to you if you want to do it, but sometimes its unavoidable for your martial Arts life to cross into your private life. I don't want unknown people knocking on my door bothering my wife or kid looking for lessons, especially if they are not the type of student you would be teaching in the first place. Another thing is to check with your homeowners association. Be sure you tell your students where to park, sounds like a small thing but keeping your neighbors happy goes a long way.


Excellent point. I agree totally.%-}


----------



## Dragon Fist

I also teach out of my garage, do you guys think it is better to just travel to your students house and teach them there? Will that change the liability in case of any injuries that should occur while training?

Dragon Fist


----------



## lvwhitebir

I doubt it would change the liability, but that's a question for a lawyer.  It would probably help your home insurance rates.  Bottom line is if you tell someone to do something dangerous and they get injured doing it, there is a liability concern.  It shouldn't matter if you're in your house, theirs, or a park.

Going to their house can be beneficial because you can ensure it stays a business relationship.  But, you have to cart around the equipment *and* they have to have the space available.  Always pros and cons...

To reduce liability, you need to make sure the area and equipment are safe.  You should also make sure the student has read and signed a liability waiver so that they understand what their responsibilities are towards their personal safety and that they understand what injuries are probable and possible in the training.  If something goes wrong, you can then tell the jury that you provided a safe environment and that the student knew the injury was possible and still agreed to continue.  You might still lose, but there's no guarantee in life.

WhiteBirch



WhiteBirch


----------



## Dragon Fist

lvwhitebir said:
			
		

> I doubt it would change the liability, but that's a question for a lawyer. It would probably help your home insurance rates. Bottom line is if you tell someone to do something dangerous and they get injured doing it, there is a liability concern. It shouldn't matter if you're in your house, theirs, or a park.
> 
> Going to their house can be beneficial because you can ensure it stays a business relationship. But, you have to cart around the equipment *and* they have to have the space available. Always pros and cons...
> 
> To reduce liability, you need to make sure the area and equipment are safe. You should also make sure the student has read and signed a liability waiver so that they understand what their responsibilities are towards their personal safety and that they understand what injuries are probable and possible in the training. If something goes wrong, you can then tell the jury that you provided a safe environment and that the student knew the injury was possible and still agreed to continue. You might still lose, but there's no guarantee in life.
> 
> WhiteBirch
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteBirch


Again, sound advice, thank You


----------



## Shidan

phlaw said:
			
		

> Make sure you get proper insurance, signing a waiver doesn't really do much.


Do LOTS of research and investigate attorney options.  Waiver's sometimes indicate 'problems may arise' and this can leave you open for a lawsuit too.  

Be careful who you allow to train with you.  A good student base, will help develop a history with limited injury/property damage.

You have a good idea, but protect your students as well as yourself by doing more of what you are already doing - ask around.


----------



## Colin_Linz

Doshin So started teaching Shorinji Kempo out of a room in his house. It was big enough for only one student at a time. The others waited outside the door, listening to the thumps and cries of pain, until it was their turn to come in. It goes to show you that you can start and be successful even with a very modest training facility.


----------

